# CONVERTBLE TOPS ON SALE NOW



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

1955-64 CHEVROLET TOPS 

BLK OR WHITE CORRECT PINPOINT VINYL WITH PLASTIC WINDOW AND PADS 
225.00 PLUS SHIPPING 

BLK STAYFAST CANVAS TOPS WITH PLASTIC WINDOW AND PADS
450.00 PLUS SHIPPING 


CERTAIN COLORS ALSO AVAIL AT AN ADDITIONAL COST


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

man were was this two weeks ago when i was looking to purchase.... good price... i think thats almost wat i got mine for


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE NOTHING FOR THE 65?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Apr 11 2010, 06:59 PM~17162618
> *DAMN HOMIE NOTHING FOR THE 65?
> *


what color


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 11 2010, 08:03 PM~17164242
> *what color
> *


HOW MUCH FOR LT BLUE CONV TOP WITH PLASTIC WINDOW FOR A 63


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 12 2010, 03:14 PM~17170848
> *HOW MUCH FOR LT BLUE CONV TOP WITH PLASTIC WINDOW FOR A 63
> *


450.00 shipped on that blue top


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 13 2010, 07:29 AM~17177656
> *450.00 shipped on that blue top
> *


 :thumbsup: I WILL LET YOU NO THANKS


----------



## Huggies (Sep 14, 2005)

:0 I'm just looking for a tan stayfast top for my 63 ragger... How much??

Also... Can I get it with a real glass instead??

Thanks!


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 11 2010, 09:03 PM~17164242
> *what color
> *


BLACK :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Apr 13 2010, 08:18 PM~17184820
> *BLACK :biggrin:
> *


same price as above


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

what other colors do you have.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR STAYFAST RED TOP WITH GLASS WINDOW


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR 64 STAY FAST CONCORD GRAPE(PURPLE) (HOT ROD COLORS) SHIPPED TO DALLAS ??? WITH LOWER STRIP UNDER WINDOW ,PADS,AND PLASTIC WINDOW..  PM ME PRICE PLEASE.


----------



## 214214 (Mar 2, 2009)

do you have a web site where i can view the diffrent colors


----------



## rag6treimpala (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214214_@Apr 17 2010, 03:43 AM~17218971
> *do you have a web site where i can view the diffrent colors
> *


and do you have that soft cloth ?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Apr 14 2010, 10:00 PM~17197915
> *HOW MUCH FOR STAYFAST RED TOP WITH GLASS WINDOW
> *


625.00 SHIPPED BUT PLASTIC WINDOW ONLY


----------



## el checo (Nov 4, 2004)

HOW MUCH FOR A TEAL GREEN WITH A GLASS WINDOW FOR A 63 SHIPED TO 48209


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el checo_@Apr 19 2010, 04:56 PM~17240053
> *HOW MUCH FOR A TEAL GREEN  WITH A GLASS WINDOW FOR A 63 SHIPED TO 48209
> *


625.00 no glass rear avail


----------



## el checo (Nov 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 19 2010, 10:13 PM~17242154
> *625.00 no glass rear avail
> *


can you post the color of that teal green


----------



## el checo (Nov 4, 2004)

this is my car looking for a top to match it teal green


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

how much for a lt blue top,plastic for a '61?


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG (Sep 26, 2008)

How much for a a dark blue top for a 65 Impala?


----------



## Micke (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you light blue canvas to 57 chevy?


----------

